# Eclipse Build Path auf benötigte Projekte



## Fohnbit (22. Jun 2015)

Hallo!

Ich schreibe kleine Tools für eine OSGi Umgebung. Exportieren durch "Deployable plugins and fragements"
In meinem Workspace existieren andere Projekte, auf denen ich einen Referenz setzen möchte. Um nicht immer vorher einen aktuellen Export des Jar zu machen und im Plugin Projekt hinzuzufügen, möchte ich gerne das Projekt importieren.

Das klappt auch ... aber wenn ich dann starte oder das Plugin exportiere, fehlen wohl diese Klassen.
Er müßte diese in den Build Path als Jar oder wie auch immer ranhängen.

Weiß da jemand ob und wie das klappen könnte?

Danke!


----------



## Gucky (22. Jun 2015)

project -> properties -> Build Path -> Projects -> alle anhaken, die du brauchst -> Enter.

Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Fohnbit (23. Jun 2015)

Ja, das habe ich natürlich.

Das problem ist, wenn ich das projekt exportieren.
Würde ich eine "normale" .jar zum Build Path hinzufügen, füge ich diese in der "Manifest.mf" unter "Runtime/Classpath" und "Build/Binary Build" hinzu.
Ich kann das Projekt starten und mein Code kann auf die .jar zugreifen.
Wenn ich das Projekt exportiere, wird auch die externe jar in das projekt jar gepackt.

Jedoch wenn ich auf ein Projekt verweise, stehen diese Optionen scheinbar nicht zur Verfügung?

Wenn ich das Projekt starte, erhalte ich:
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/me/network/tools/connection/ConnectionParser

Er findet also die Klasse nicht.
Beim schreiben des Code zeigt er mir keinen Fehler an.


----------



## Gucky (23. Jun 2015)

Ich habe auch schon auf andere Projekte verwiesen aber das Problem hatte ich nie. Vielmehr wurde bei mir immer alles mit eingepackt, was ich auch ziemlich nervig fand.


----------



## lam_tr (15. Jul 2015)

Hallo Gucky,

du kannst dein Plug-In mit Hilfe von einen Feature-Project exportieren, dort werden dann die Abhängigkeiten von deinen Plug-In erkannt und mitexportiert.

Der Weg über Built Path direkt ist glaube ich nicht schön in PDE Entwicklung. Wenn die Abhängigkeit kein OSGI Bundle ist, dann kannst du sie auch per plugin.xml unter Runtim hinzufügen.

Gruß lam


----------

